#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Nan - Srinan National Park

## dirtydog

*Srinan National Park*

*Nan*

*General Information*

Srinan National Park is situated in an approximate area of 1,024.38 square kilometers or 640,237.50 rai, covering the areas of Na-muen District, Na-noi District, and Vieng-sa District of Nan Province. 
The geographical features of the National Park consist of high mountains, extending northwards, virgin forests, and major rain forests of Nan River, which are regarded as major water resources of people within Nan Province. 
The National Park is the dwelling place for a large number of wild animals and having major plants, tourist attractions and beautiful natural sightseeing spots on both sides of Nan River such as Sao-din and Cok-sua, Pak-nai, Kaeng-luang, Pha-choo, etc.

*Geography*

The geographical features of the National Park consist of high mountains, extending northwards. 
Major mountains include Doi Prae-muang, Doi Khun Huai Heuk, Khun Huai Ya-sai, and Doi Luang. 
Doi Khun Huai Heuk, situated in the northern part of the National Park, is the highest mountaintop (1,234 meters above the medium sea level) and being the source of major gullies, flowing southward into Nan River. 
The National Park has natural water sources and major gullies including Khaning River, Sa River, as well as other small gullies.

*Climate*

The weather at the National Park can be divided into 3 seasons including summer (February-April), when the weather is extremely hot; rainy season (May-October), when it rains moderately to heavily; and winter (November-January), when the weather is extremely cold. 
There are thick banks of clouds in the rainy season, particularly during July and September and thin banks of clouds during January and March.

*Flora and Fauna*

Since the geographical features of the National Park consist of high mountains, there are two major kinds of forests within the area of the National Park, including deciduous forests such as arid, evergreen forests, virgin forests, pinery, of which major plants include Irvingia Malayana Oliv. (Krabok), Anisoptera Costata (Krabak), Malabar Ironwood, rubber trees, teaks, Leguminosae (Pradoo), Afzelia Xylocarpa Roxb., Indian Mahogany, two-leaf pines, three-leaf pines, etc.; and leafy forests such as mixed forests, timber forests, of which major plants include teaks, Xylia Xylocarpa (redwood plants), Leguminosae (Pradoo), Dalbergia Oliveri Gamble (Ching Chan), Millettia Pendula (Ka-jaw), Sathorn, Anogeissus Acuminata Wall. (Takien Noo), Afzelia Xylocarpa Roxb., Lagerstroemia (Tabaek), Vitex Pinnata Linn. (Teen Nok), etc.

Wild animals found in the National Park include deer, wild boars, bears, tigers (felis tigris), leopards, gibbons, loris, Asiatic wild dogs, foxes, mouse deer, masked palm civets, fishing cats, rabbits, tree shrews, squirrels, different kinds of birds, reptiles, and amphibians, which can be found in the natural water sources.

----------

